# Is "uncensored survival secrets" e-book worth the $40



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw an audio ad for this book. Funny "Oli" in the ad sounded just like "Frank Bates" in the Power for Patirots ad.

I'm thinking that the "USS" e-book will be pretty much a compulation of everything I could get online for free in 10 minetes. Just like the "PFP" e-book is.

Anyone have a review on this e-book?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Id have a hard time paying $40 for a hard copy. I'm definitely not paying it for an ebook.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can't review it because I have no intention of wasting money on it. I doubt there are any "survival secrets" you can't find openly on the web.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Is "uncensored survival secrets" e-book worth the $40


Probably not. You can find millions of survival tips with an internet connection and Google.
This forum alone will give you much much more than $40 worth of tips.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

If you publish, then it is no longer a secret.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I am willing to bet that the e-book is a compilation of info the "author" found on the 'net.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't pay $40 for a library full of ebooks.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Want a massive library of 4000 books (most of them 'real' books that have been digitized)? All for free? go to http://www.pssurvival.com/ You could spend a year reading all of the books and documents there.

I'd download the entire site first, before giving some stranger 40 bucks for an ebook.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

texican, that is a great site...thanks


----------

